
Dear White People, You Suck at Diversity - gkop
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/13/dear-white-people-you-suck-at-diversity/
======
dudul
The author complains that some people don't mention all facets of diversity,
but so does she.

"On a recent episode of Re/Code Decode, Dick Costolo, in response to Kara
Swisher’s broad question about diversity, makes zero mention of racial
minorities, trans people and gender nonconforming people"

Race, sex and sexual orientation. Is that it? How about nationality? How about
economic class? How about education level? How about all these other factors
of "diversity" that are constantly ignored in favor of the "magic triplet"
race/sex/sexual orientation?

